# ne pas être sûr si/que/de



## Thomas1

Est-ce que «sûr si » est une tournure correcte/utilisée en français ?

  Ce que j’ai à la tête c’est sa utilisation par exemple dans les phrases comme :
_Je ne suis pas sûr si ça soit une bonne idée._

  Merci d’avance,
  Thomas


----------



## Ploupinet

Non, "sûr que" !


----------



## Xence

N'empêche qu'on peut dire:
"_Je ne suis pas sûr si c'est l'unique réponse possible!_"


----------



## Maître Capello

Cette dernière phrase ne se dit pas (ou plus). De nos jours on dit plutôt _Je ne suis pas sûr *que* ce soit…_


----------



## Punky Zoé

Xence said:


> N'empêche qu'on peut dire:
> "_Je ne suis pas sûr si c'est l'unique réponse possible!_"


bonjour

Je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit français de dire "sûre si" qui me parait être un calque de l'anglais.

Personnellement, je ne le dirai jamais...


----------



## Xence

Calque de l'anglais, sûrement pas. Ou alors ça remonterait à très loin, bien avant Victor Hugo:



> On sue, on gèle, on tousse ; on a chaud, on a froid.
> *On n’est pas sûr si c’est vivant tout ce qu’on voit*.
> Sitôt qu’on est sous terre on devient des fantômes


----------



## Nicomon

Si c'est correct pour Hugo...

Dans ce passage,  « On n'est pas sûr que tout ce qu'on voit soit vivant » ou « que ce soit vivant, tout ce qu'on voit » (pour continuer la rime) serait peut-être plus grammaticalement correct au 21e siècle, mais je ne suis pas sûre que ce serait aussi joli.

Cela dit, je suis d'accord.  En général, il est préférable de dire _sûr *que*_. 

Edit : Xence m'a coiffée au poteau


----------



## yannalan

Xence said:


> Calque de l'anglais, sûrement pas. Ou alors ça remonterait à très loin, bien avant Victor Hugo


Le héros de V.Hugo est un enfant des mines.
Pour moi, ça ne se dit pas.


----------



## Xence

Nicomon said:


> En général, il est préférable de dire _sûr *que*_.


Entièrement d'accord.


----------



## CapnPrep

Punky Zoé said:


> Je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit français de dire "sûre si" qui me parait être un calque de l'anglais.


Facile à dire, et on ne demande jamais de preuves : effet garanti pour pas cher ! 

Cette construction est bien française, sans doute moins vivante qu'autrefois (à l'époque où l'anglais l'a empruntée au français… me paraît-il ).


Le support de l'interrogation indirecte « implique l’incertitude […], il s’agit de quelque chose qu'on ignore et dont on s’enquiert. » (Grevisse §1161)
_J’ignore_ ou _Je ne sais s’il viendra._ — _Il ne m’a pas dit s’il venait._ — _Savez-vous s’il viendra ?_​
L'interrogation indirecte est « Complément de nom ou d’adjectif (surtout langue littér.) » (Grevisse §1162)
_D’un ton qui laissait ses trois compagnons dans le doute s’il plaisantait ou s’il parlait sérieusement_ (Balzac) — _Maurice, incertain si on le rappellerait_ (ib.) — _C’est avec une sorte de crainte que je touche à l’énigme de mes impressions du commencement de la vie, – incertain si bien réellement je les éprouvais moi-même ou si plutôt elles n’étaient pas des ressouvenirs mystérieusement transmis_ (Loti)
​


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Cette construction est bien française, sans doute moins vivante qu'autrefois


Le TLFi la qualifie en effet de « _vieillie_ et _littéraire_ ».


----------



## rododendronk

Salut!

Est-ce que les trois phrases sont correctes?
1. Je n'étais pas sûr qu'il puisse devenir professeur.
2. Il n'était pas sûr de pouvoir devenir professeur.
3. Il n'était pas sûr s'il pouvait devenir professeur.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Les deux premières le sont.


----------



## rolmich

Bonjour,
Pour la troisième, j'aurais plutôt dit :
Il n'était pas certain de pouvoir devenir professeur.


----------



## Logospreference-1

On peut utiliser _si_, à mon avis sans risque, avec _ne pas être sûr_ en renversant la phrase de façon à rendre la question évidente : _s'il pouvait _(ou _s'il pourrait_)_ devenir professeur, il n'en était pas sûr_, qui revient au même de dire _qu'il puisse_ (ou _qu'il pût_) _devenir professeur_, _ il n'en était pas sûr _ou _il n'était pas sûr qu'il puisse _(ou _qu'il pourrait_)_ devenir professeur. 

_Je reconnais que les exemples du XIXe siècle de Victor Hugo et de Pierre Loti utilisant _si_ sans renverser la construction_, je ne suis pas sûr si, incertain si_, ne me sont pas du tout familiers_, _et la raison me semble en être qu'on entend difficilement de nos jours une question dans ce type de construction. Cela tient à peu de choses, parce que _je ne sais pas si_ ou _j'ignore si_ passent très bien, à ce point qu'on dirait difficilement autrement.


----------



## rododendronk

merci, 
mais j'ai encore une question, quant à 2eme phrase, peut-être il est mieux dire : Il n'était pas sûr d'avoire pu devenir professeur.


----------



## snarkhunter

Non, on ne peut pas : parce que "ne pas être sûr que" et "avoir pu devenir professeur" paraissent une contradiction si les deux concernent la même personne !S'il s'agit de son propre passé, en règle générale, il me semble que chacun doit savoir ce qu'il a déjà réalisé ou non (... sauf pour les amnésiques, bien entendu !).Par contre, s'il s'agit de celui d'une autre personne, alors cela reste évidemment possible, sans contradiction."Je ne suis pas certain qu'il soit devenu professeur."


----------

